

Dear Regulators: Never Trust Someone Who Doesn't Use Email - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/dear-regulators-never-trust-someone-who-doesnt-use-email-2009-9

======
jwesley
Sad to see a site like Business Insider using those super spammy contextual
Kontera ads.

------
Locke1689
And _never_ trust Donald Knuth!

